# A Little Game



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Snazzy

This word is usually used to describe fashion, but I use it to describe music.

I define it this way:
Snazzy (adj.) - the quality or state of being completely and uncompromisingly stylish, gangster, and/or *awesome*. With music, usually involves strong, captivating rhythm, and memorable thematic material.

Another way to put it, music that's just plain *fun*. 

So, I invite you all to post what you think is the some of the most "snazzy" pieces of classical music you've ever encountered.

I'll begin with 2:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lately I'm having to redefine Prokofiev as a lot more modern sounding than I had thought. Decades of listening to Lt. Kije, Alexander Nevsky, and the "Classical" Symphony have not prepared me for his real body of work.

Here's my first thought of what you mean by "snazzy." It's the very rare Penguinski by Herbert Howells. Finally there is a YouTube vid of it. For me it is a terrific fun piece and only available in one recording that I know of.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Martin
Swan Lake
Act I Scene


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*how do I put the video like you*


```
how do I put the video like you
```
put your youtube reference:

insert: 




Martin


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

A couple years ago, I played Ligeti's _Six Bagatelles_ with my woodwind quintet. It's a fun little piece (and it is little--the entire six-movement work is not quite 12 minutes), and I would say much of it definitely qualifies as "snazzy." The first bagatelle:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Now this one's snazzy. Prepared for its snazziness? I don't think so. Not quite. Maybe?






...snazzy


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah! you guys got the idea!

The person who posted the Tchaikovsky (It's called Scene:Allegro Guisto, it's almost at the very beginning of the ballet), that's right on. But, I'm partial to Russians. 





One of my favorite happy-go-lucky Shostakovich moments.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah! you guys got the idea!
> 
> The person who posted the Tchaikovsky (It's called Scene:Allegro Guisto, it's almost at the very beginning of the ballet), that's right on. But, I'm partial to Russians.


thanks, eventually i found it out but it took me some time


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I think this qualifies. I always think of Mardi Gras (Carnival) when I hear this.






By the way, this video is incorrectly tagged as the being from 2007 BBC Proms. It is actually the Bolivar Youth Orchestra from Venezuela.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


>


Yes, that definitely qualifies!

Listening to that piece suddenly reminded me of this work:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

SuperTonic said:


> I think this qualifies. I always think of Mardi Gras (Carnival) when I hear this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is from the Proms


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

My apologies. I was going based on the comments that were posted on You Tube.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

That song prokofiev piano sonata 7 was used for the Opening of Gran Turismo 5:






it's cool. they use a lot of classical music in that game. along with jazz, rock and new age.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Elgar could be snazzy with the best of them:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov*

Originally Posted by Huilunsoittaja 
Yeah! you guys got the idea!

The person who posted the Tchaikovsky (It's called Scene:Allegro Guisto, it's almost at the very beginning of the ballet), that's right on. But, I'm partial to Russians.

You have never mentionned the real beginners: Glinka, the first...The greatest!

I am introducinh here this awesome song by Glinka:






Rimsky-Korsakov composed a concerto for oboe based on this song (Variations on a Glinka theme)






If you have good ears you are going to love these two melodies related...I took time to discover the song used by Rimsky-Korsakov. I fount it 5 years ago and now I wanted to share it with you. I hope you will listen to it and enjoy it. Comments welcome.

Please listen to it!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

found not fount...LOL
==================================================


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> If you have good ears you are going to love these two melodies related...I took time to discover the song used by Rimsky-Korsakov. I fount it 5 years ago and now I wanted to share it with you. I hope you will listen to it and enjoy it. Comments welcome.
> 
> Please listen to it!
> 
> Martin


I did listen to it. They do sound related, of course. I like other things by Glinka though, not vocal stuff. I love ballet/dance music though, and that's why I love his waltz and mazurka from A Life for the Czar!

Why did you post those here though?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I did listen to it. They do sound related, of course. I like other things by Glinka though, not vocal stuff. I love ballet/dance music though, and that's why I love his waltz and mazurka from A Life for the Czar!

Why did you post those here though? 

I'll answer your question before...because I love this song deeply.
I didn't know you didn't like opera. Life for the Csar or Ivan Susañin is an opera...everything else are accessories...like buying a big machine and using just some accessories...

I prefer to leave this here. 
I'm sorry.
You are not a very kind person.

bye

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'll answer your question before...because I love this song deeply.
> I didn't know you didn't like opera. Life for the Csar or Ivan Susañin is an opera...everything else are accessories...like buying a big machine and using just some accessories...
> 
> I prefer to leave this here.
> ...


You're like another friend I have... we would argue if one of us started criticizing the other's favorite music. It would turn very bitter.

I don't want that to happen here either.

I respect your tastes because it's cool that you even have such a unique taste to begin with. Our tastes are just slightly different, that's all. I don't mean to insult you. And I'll still like Glinka even though not for his vocal music. Better to find common ground than ground to fight over.

But if you don't want to be my cyber "friend" that's fine with me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Glinka without voice...*

I respect your tastes because it's cool that you even have such a unique taste to begin with. Our tastes are just slightly different, that's all. I don't mean to insult you. And I'll still like Glinka even though not for his vocal music. Better to find common ground than ground to fight over.

But if you don't want to be my cyber "friend" that's fine with me. 

Of course Glinka without voice exists...It is maybe 12.019283746573 % of his production..Then you are ignoring 88.972837287292 of his production. Not bad...You are a real Glinka lover.

About being your friend...I think you know TOO much to be my friend...I am sorry.

Martin


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## clair de lune (Jan 25, 2011)

All of Kapustin's music is snazzy.






Sorry I'm new, I can't get that video to appear here...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Not many people*

Not many people here know I was born in Argentina and lived 30 years there. For sure I know pretty well Alberto Ginastera. The Malambo is a suite from the Ballet Estancia, he also composed a lovely "Alban Berg" like concerto for violin, because this composer was his idol...so is mine.

For this site I thout about an awesome work by the oldest guy I know:

Leo Ornstein, I bought the Marc-André Hamelin version






GInastera:






It is wild!

The violin concerto: part 1:






you can go further...

Martin


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Ginastera was a snazzy one, eh? Ravel like to snazz things up as well:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ravel's sonata is awesome!


Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Maurice Ravel was hiding a woman...*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7968024.stm

Interesting.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

*Very Snazzy*


----------

